# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ταιζοντας 2 μωρα Cockatiel απο το "μηδεν"

## Windsa

Τα Cockatiels μου έχουνε κάνει 6 αυγά... το τρίτο αυγουλάκι το σπάσανε τη πρώτη εβδομάδα.  


Τα δυο πρώτα μωράκια βγήκανε 7/7/2010 οι γονείς τα ταΐσανε από τι πρώτη στιγμή.... 
9/07 βγήκε το τρίτο μωράκι...όμως εκεί έκανα ένα μεγάλο λάθος...αφού σιγουρεύθηκα ότι ταΐζουν τα δυο πρώτα μωρά δεν τους ενόχλησα και δεν κοίταγα καθημερινά τα μωρά. Σε δυο μέρες βρήκα το τρίτο μωράκι ατάιστο και ισα ισα να ανασαίνει...τελικά πέθανε στα χερια μου...ήτανε πολύ αργά (((

12/7 βγήκε το τέταρτο μωρό...το αφίσα στη φωλια για μερικές ώρες για να δω αν θα το ταΐσουν...όμως ήτανε ατάιστο ενώ φώναζε πιο δυνατά από τα αλλα.  
Από εκείνη τι μέρα έχω αναλάβει το τάισμα του μωρού. 
Σήμερα τη νύχτα 14/07 βγήκε το τελευταίο πέμπτο μωράκι το οποιο επίσης έχω αναλάβει εγώ.
 

Ένα νεογέννητο πρέπει να ταΐσουμε κάθε δυο ώρες, τη μέρα και τη νύχτα μέχρι να γίνει 4-5 ημερών...μετά ανα τρίωρο.. 
Η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι 34-35 βαθμούς και υγρασία γύρο στα 60-70%.
Θερμοκρασία της φόρμουλας από 39 μέχρι 41... το ιδανικό 40 βαθμούς.
 

Δεν έχω ταΐσει ποτε μου νεογέννητα μωρά. Ειναι τόσο μικροσκοπικά που μόλις τα βλέπεις τα λυπάσαι... Μονο πιο μεγάλα γύρο στα 25-30 ημερών εχο ταΐσει μερικές φορές... 
Δεν έχω εμπειρία...μονο θεωρία...

Το μονο που μπορώ να σας πω ότι είναι 5 φορες πιο δύσκολο απ όσα φανταζόμουν!
Τα νεογέννητα δεν ξέρουν να φάνε... δεν είναι όλα έτσι πως τα βλέπετε στα βίντεο Youtube... Εμενα προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει η σύριγγα ινσουλίνης...είναι πολύ χοντρή η μύτη της και τα μωρά πνίγονται... δεν μπορούνε να πάρουνε καλά στο στόμα τη μυτούλα της σύριγγας... πρώτες φορες δεν ανοίγουν το στόμα καν...
Τη σύριγγα τελικά τη έκανα σαν κουταλάκι...(θα δειτε στης φωτογραφίες.)

Σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα που ταΐζω το μωράκι... Πάντως τώρα σιγά-σιγά αρχίζουμε και καταλαβαινόμαστε... Κάθε φορα τρώει όλο και περισσότερα και λίγο πιο εύκολο.

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε...

Τα δυο πρώτα μωρά που ταΐζουν οι γονείς είναι πολύ μεγάλα και χοντρούλικα... Φυσιολογικά βεβαια. 
Τα προσέχουν πολύ καλά οι γονείς. Είναι 8 ημερών σήμερα και ήδη φαίνονται μερικά φτεράκια. 


Σκέφτομαι, σε λίγες μέρες μόλις θα μεγαλώσουν λιγακι τα μωράκια που ταϊζού, να τα βάλω πάλι στη φωλια... ίσος όταν οι γονείς θα δούνε ότι τα δυο σκουληκάκια έγιναν πουλάκια θα τα δεχτούν πίσω και θα τα ταΐζουν... Μάλλον σκεφτήκανε ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να ταΐσουν τέσσερα και για σιγουριά αποφασίσανε να ταΐσουν τα δυο μεγαλύτερα...έτσι όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στη άγρια φύση... Είναι λογικό για πουλια που φωλιάζουν πρώτη φορα. 

Αυτά τα νέα μου. 
Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ γκάι να ζήσουν τα μικρά χνουδάκια μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρουμε όμως πιστεύω και προσπαθώ.
[youtube:li5bqym5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOWiI9MJU58[/youtube:li5bqym5]

----------


## vicky_ath

Πωλινα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου!!!Οσοι εχουν ταισει μωρα καταλαβαινουν ποσο δυσκολο ειναι, ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ειναι νεογεννητα!
Ελπιζω το αποτελεσμα να σε δικαιωσει!
Εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε να διαβαζουμε νεα κ εξελιξεις απο την αναπτυξη τους!!
Καλη τυχη κ καλο κουραγιο!!  ::

----------


## jk21

πωλινα καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου ! ισως ειναι καλυτερα να μην το κρατας στο χερι και να το εχεις να στηριζεται καπου μαλακα.εγω εχω υποψη μου τοα ταισμα καναρινιων και ισως κανω λαθος.αλλα πιστευω οτι ισως φοβαται και δεν ανοιγει ευκολα το στομα οταν το κρατας.οταν ειναι να το ταισεις να πηγαινεις απο πανω και να το φυσας.συνηθως σηκωνουν ενστικτωδως το λαιμο τους και ανοιγουν το στομα

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Προσπαθώ οσο μπορώ. Νυστάζω τρελά.

Δημήτρη, το βίντεο τραβήχτηκε τη πρώτη μέρα που άρχισα να το ταΐσω, τώρα ειναι η τρίτη μέρα. Τώρα το βάζω στο τραπεζάκι μπροστά μου και ανοίγει το στόμα πολύ καλά. 
Απλα χρειαζόταν να κάνω 10-12 ταΐσματα για να καταλάβουμε κι οι δυο μας τι και πως...

----------


## jk21

ευγε κοκατιλομανα !!!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μρπάβο!! Είναι δύσκολο αυτό που ανέλαβες και ήδη τα πας μια χαρά! Εύχομαι το καλύτερο, συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου να τα κρατήσεις στη ζωή  ::  

Αυτό που έκανες με τη σύριγγα το έκανα κι εγώ σε καναρίνι 2 ημερών, με άλλο τρόπο αλλά ίδιο concept. Κι εμένα δε με βόλευε, οπότε χρησιμοποιούσα κουταλάκι μέχρι που έγινε 5-6 ημερών, και μετά με βόλευε πιο πολύ η σύριγγα γιατί βοηθούσε κι εκείνο.
Επίσης, μπορεί όντως να το αναλάβουν οι γονείς όταν δυναμώσει γιατί κι εγώ εντελώς άσχετη ανέλαβα καναρινάκι νεογέννητο όπως είπα παραπάνω, χωρίς όμως να της το πάρω από τη φωλιά (απλώς τάιζα) και μετά το ανέλαβε γύρω στις 8-10 μέρες νομίζω, αφού αυτό δυνάμωσε και μεγάλωσε. Βέβαια συνέχισα συμπληρωματικά ταϊσματα λίγες φορές μέχρι και τον απογαλακτισμό γιατί μου άρεσε  ::  

Μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου, θα σου πουν κι η Άλκηστη και η Μαρία λεπτομπέρειες μιας και βρίσκονται σε παρόμοια κατάσταση και θα τα καταφέρεις  ::  
Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε φωτό, πολλές φωτό  ::

----------


## alkisti

όντως στην αρχή είναι δύσκολο στην αρχή ! αλλά άμα του πάρεις τον αέρα ...   ::  εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά ! καλή συνέχεια Πωλίνα !!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Μπράβο Πωλίνα, ωραίες φωτογραφίες και κατατοπιστικότατη παρουσίαση. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τα μικρά σου για να ξεκουραστείς και εσύ.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για υποστήριξη.
Ααπ όσα κατάλαβα τάισμα νεογέννητων δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη τάισμα ενός μωρού 28-35 ημερών.

Το μικρούλι σχεδόν δεν καταναλώνει το φαγητό απο το πρόλοβο... η μάλλον καταναλώνει πολυ αργά... ειναι πολύ αδύναμο (((

----------


## vagelis76

Να σου ζήσουν ,να έχουν καλή και γερή ανάπτυξη και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!Σίγουρα θα καμαρώνεις για το έργο και τη προσπάθειά σου αργότερα!!!!!!
Η άμεση επέμβαση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντα φέρνει καλά αποτελέσματα.
Μπράβο Πωλίνα και ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!!!!!!

Σου έχω έτοιμο καφέ   ::   ::  για να αντέξεις  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη, Να σε καλά.

Αν θα πιο καφέ δεν θα κοιμάμαι καθόλου...
ενω προσπαθώ να ρίξω κανένα υπνάκο ανάμεσα στα ταΐσματα...  :sleep:  

ωωω, κάπου έχω δει την εικόνα αυτή στην υπογραφή σου  :Happy: )))

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωλίνα, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!Υπομονή, και σε 4-5 μέρες το πολύ θα κοιμηθείς κανονικά!

Πράγματι, απ' ότι βλέπω το τάισμα τόσο μικρού νεοσσού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το τάισμα νεοσσού 10 ημερών!

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι τα τόσο νεαρά μικρά χρειάζονται εξτρά λακτοβάκιλους στην κρέμα, γιατί δεν παίρνουν απο τους γονείς κάποια αντισώματα. Όμως δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου με υποθέσεις. Θα ψάξω για το άρθρο που το διάβασα και θα σου το βάλω εδώ.

----------


## vagelis76

Από σένα την "έκλεψα" βρε(την εικόνα?)μη μου ζητήσεις μια....είμαι μπατηράκι αυτή τη περίοδο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ,
το είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ Μαρία...ήθελα να βάλλω λιγο προβιοτικά μεσα στη κρεμα αλλά τελικά δεν έβαλα τίποτα.
Η Kaytee Exact πιστεύω εχει βάλει ολα οτι χρειάζονται... πάντως νομίζω κακό δεν θα τους κανω αν θα δώσω λίγο.


Αν ολα θα πάνε καλά, θα ταΐζω ακόμα μια εβδομάδα τα μικρά μου, κε μετά θα πάρω απο τη φωλιά τα δυο μεγάλα μωράκια που μέχρι τοτε θα γίνουν 15 ημερών...  Τα μεγάλα θα τα ταΐσω εγω κανονικά 4-5 φορές την ήμερα και τα μικρά ίσως θα ταΐσουν οι γονείς...

μακάρι να πετύχει και θα τα καταφέρουμε...
Ώμος ανησυχώ για το πιο μικρο μωράκι...(((

Καλά έκανες )))

----------


## Windsa

[youtube:2bhtkjhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I86cR4WcI-M[/youtube:2bhtkjhk]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα μπράβο και καλή δύναμη να έχεις να  τα βοηθήσεις τα μικρά να μεγαλώσουν και να τα χαρούμε όλοι μας με τα φτεράκια τους στο κλαρί.  ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Επειδη η Kaytee Exact απευθυνεται κυριως σε εκτροφεις παπαγαλων που μεγαλωνουν μικρα απο την πρωτη μερα, περιεχει προβιοτικα.
Εγω στα gouldians δεν εδωσα τιποτα παραπανω απο την κρεμα και ειναι υγιεστατα.
Προβιοτικα εδωσα μονο 2-3 φορες μετα το 3μηνο.

Πωλινα πολυ καλη τυχη σου ευχομαι και μακαρι να δεχτουν οι γονεις τα μικρα γιατι μετα θα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα με τα μεγαλητερα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!
εισαι σιγουρα αξιοθαυμαστη με οτι καταφερες!!

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, Ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Τα μωρά μεγαλώνουν...φαίνεται μεγάλη διαφορα από τη πρώτη φωτογραφία που σας έβαλα πιο πάνω.  Σήμερα είναι τεταρτη μέρα για το Μεγάλο και δεύτερη μέρα για το Μικρό.

Το Μικρό άρχισε να τρώει λίγο καλύτερα, κάνει και κακάκια του πιο συχνά. Μεγάλωσε λίγο και τώρα δεν θα χωρέσει με τίποτα πάλι στο αυγό)))).
Το μεγάλο τρώει παρα πολύ και με μεγάλη όρεξη, του δίνω μιση σύριγγα ινσουλίνης ανά δίωρο......Είναι έτοιμος να φάει όλο το μπολάκι κρέμα που φτιάχνω ))). Ο άντρας μου λέει "Πρόσεχε να μη σου φάει κανένα δάκτυλο αυτός ο μικρός δεινόσαυρος"... 
Επίσης, είναι σίγουρος 100% ότι είναι αγοράκι (η έκτη αίσθηση) και του έδωσε και το όνομα - Ρόκι. Τον ρωτάω, γιατί Ρόκι? Και μου απαντα: "Όταν το ταΐζεις αυτός στέκεται με τα πόδια του δεξιά-αριστερά, φωνάζει σαν τρελός και κουνάει τα φτεράκια του σαν ο Σταλόνε στη ταινία Ρόκι ))))"

Γενικά όσο προχωράμε, τόσο πιο εύκολο γίνετε...απλά το δύσκολο είναι ότι ήδη δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι η μέρα και που είναι η νύχτα. Είμαι τέζα κουρασμένη και νυστάζω παρα πολύ. Κατά τα αλλα είμαστε ok.

Λίγο αργότερα αν θα μπορέσω να σας βάλλω φωτό...

----------


## Windsa

Οχ, ανησυχώ για το μικρο...ειναι πολυ αδύναμο...
Εδω μπορείτε να δείτε τον Πεινασμένο Δεινόσαυρο μου και το αδύναμο μωράκι. Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει... Το ταΐζω σχεδόν κάθε ώρα.
[youtube:27bur38s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKCMurmsbL0[/youtube:27bur38s]
Μπήκα με το κεφάλι στο τάισμα και ξέχασα να βάλλω δακτυλίδια στα δυο μεγάλα... Τώρα ειναι αργα και το δακτυλιδάκι δεν περνάει. Δεν μπειραζει... και χωρίς δακτυλίδια θα είναι μια χαρά..)))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το δαχτυλιδι ειναι το λιγοτερο...
ελπιζω να παρει τα πανω του το μικρο.

δεν ξερεις σε τι ωραιες αναμνυσεις με πας με τις φωτογραφιες σου!του νομπελ μου του εχω κρατισει και το τσοφλι του...τωρα ουτε στο κεφαλι του δεν χωραει...βγαζε φωτο...θα μεγαλωσουν γρηγορα...

----------


## Windsa

Εδώ είναι τα δυο μεγάλα "παχύσαρκα" μου ))))  (Βλέπετε τι κάνει το McDonalds!!!)
Αργήσαμε για τα δακτυλίδια ))) Είναι 9 ήμερων.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φατσες!το ενα εχει σκουρο τσουλουφι και το αλλο ξανθο!!!

----------


## Windsa

οχι, το άλλο δεν έχει ακόμα τσουλούφι ))) 
Ολα γκρίζα θα βγούνε ...Σαν ο Ρίκι...μόνο θα είναι περλέ με κίτρινες ουρές  σαν τη Ζέμπρα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σιγουρα?το δεξια σαν ξανθοτσουλουφο μου φενετε(αν βρει περλε-πιθανο...αφου και ο αγορινος οσυ περλε ηταν μικρος και η κυρια σου περλε ειναι-μπορει να εχει και ξανθο τσουλουφι) 
φυσικα εσυ τα βλεπεις απο κοντα...οποτε ξερεις!

----------


## Windsa

μπαααα... αποκλείεται να βγει Pied... 
ίσως θα έχει απλά πολύ κίτρινο κεφαλάκι ))) 

Σε 2-3 μέρες θα βάλλω τα μικρά στη φωλιa μαζί με τα άλλα και να δω ίσως θα τα ταΐσουν τελικά οι γονείς... 
...ίσως θα πάρω τα δυο μεγαλύτερα για τάισμα και να αφήσω στη φωλιά τα δυο μικρότερα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα ποσα θα κρατισεις απο τα μωρα?
μη μου πεις κανενα...και εγω ετσι ελεγα...

επισης...θερμοκρασια και υγρασια πως ρυθμιζεις?

----------


## Windsa

Άγγελε, όντως ενα τσουλουφακι θα βγει ξανθό... Δεν εχει βγει ακόμα ώμος φαίνεται κάτω απο το δέρμα. (πιθανόν θα είναι αγοράκι και το άλλο κοριτσάκι).

Δεν ξέρω Άγγελε πόσα θα κρατήσω...ενα απ αυτά που ταΐζω θα κρατήσω σίγουρα, αν θα ζήσουν....και άλλο ενα θέλει η πεθερά μου....
Το αλλω σίγουρο είναι οτι θέλω να τα εκπεδευσω λίγο πρώτα... να έρχονται πετώντας στο χέρι, να ξαπλώνονται ανάποδα, να σηκώνουν το ποδαράκι τους...
...αν θα μπορέσω βέβαια...αν όλα θα πάνε καλά...


Το πιο μικρο μας πουλάκι δεν πάει καλά...δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου...φαίνεται πολυ μικρο και δεν μεγαλώνει... δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει....((((

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα εχεις ολα μελετιμενα...θα καταφερεις οτι θες ειμαι σιγουρος!!!

το καταλαβα οτι θα εβγενε ξανθο...τα σκουρα φενονται 2-3 μερες κατω απο το δερμα...ειναι γκρι κατω απο το δερμα.

εγω σου λεω οτι θα βγει περλε αυτο...αλλα θα δουμε σε λιγο καιρο σιγουρα.


ελπιζω να τα καταφερει το μικρο...ηδη περασε τις πρωτες και πολυ δυσκολες μερες...ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα λυπον!

----------


## Windsa

Πάλι εχω πρόβλημα!
Τα μωρά στη φωλιά κάνουν κακά με αχώνευτα σποράκια...
Οποσ ακριβός είχε η Ζεμπρα όταν τησ αγοράσαμε. Ίσως δεν τη γιάτρεψα καλα μέχρι το τέλος και μεταδόθηκε στα μωρά? 
Θα προσπαθήσω αυτές τεσ μέρες να δώσουμε εξετάσεις πάλι.

Μέχρι τώρα ίσως συμφέρει να τα πάρω τα μικρά και να τα ταΐσω εγώ?...και να τους δίνω συνεχια πρωβιοτικα?
Δημήτρη, θέλω τη βοήθεια σου πάλη....

Βεβεα, αποκλιετε να δώσω τα δυο μωρά που ταΐσω τώρα πίσω στους γονείς... εχω μπλεχτεί πολύ άσχημα... ασ τα να πάει...
Πρέπει να βγάλω και τη φωλιά οσο μπορώ πιο γρήγορα για να μη μου κάνουν τη δεύτερη γέννα...

----------


## jk21

μαρια το πιθανοτερο εχουμε ξανα προβλημα με μηκυτες και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν στη μανα ακομα αλλα μειωμενοι και μεταδιδονται στα μικρα.βαλε στο νερο που δινεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου αραφιναριστο μηλοξυδο στα 50 ml νερου στην μανα  και δωσε της ξανα νυσταμισιν στην ιδια δοσολογια 0.2ml στο στομα 2 φορες την ημερα για 10 μερες (για οσους το διαβαζουν μιλαμε για πουλι 90 γρ ,για καναρινι ειναι μικροτερη η δοσολογια 0.05 ml).αν μπορεις βρες το βαρος των μικρων για να δουμε πως να τους δωσουμε νυσταμισιν .μεχρι τοτε διελυσε 0.2ml nystamisin σε 10ml νερου και δινε απο αυτο το νερο στο στομα των μικρων ανα 5ωρο λιγες σταγονες .ειναι πιο αραιωμενο σιγουρα απο οσο πρεπει .οταν μαθουμε βαρος το υπολογιζω καλυτερα .δωσε το προβιοτικο που εχεις στην τροφη τους ή στο νερο τους (μαζι με το φαρμακο δεν πειραζει ,δεν σκοτονωνται οι γαλακτοβακιλλοι ,ειναι βακτηρια οχι μηκυτες.εδω ειναι η περιπτωση που το ultra levure δεν δινεται με το φαρμακο γιατι αυτος ειναι (καλος μεν) σακχαρομηκυτας

απο δευτερα παιρνεις το γιατρο του τα λες και με βριζει "fullyhappy"   , αλλα ειναι το μονο που μπορουμρε να κανουμε γιατι οι 2 μερες για νεοσσους ειναι κρισιμες να περιμενουμε...

----------


## elena1996

Αχου τι γλυκουλια!!Υπεροχα ειναι,φτου φτου φτου!!  ::  Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ωραια παρουσιαση και τις καταπληκτικες φωτος!Να σου ζησουν τα κοκατιλακια!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστω Δημήτρη.
Μίλησα με τον Ακρίβο προχτές και μου είπε να βάλω 0,2 μλ Νυσταμισυν στη formula κάθε μέρα και να ταΐζω τα δυο μωρα που έχουν σποράκια. Συνεχίζουμε για λίγες μέρες και βλέπουμε.
Στους γονείς Νυσταμισυν δυο φορές την ημέρα,... τη Δευτέρα πάω να βρω GrowMore (προβιοτικα).... και μιλοξιδο στο νερό.
Αυτά για τη θεραπεία...

... Μας άφησέ χτες το πιο μικρο μωράκι, που ήτανε πολύ αδύναμο και δεν αναπτυσσόταν κανονικά... πήγε πίσω από ουράνιο τόξο για να μας παρακολουθήσει από ψιλά... Πιστεύω τωρα περνάει πολύ καλλίτερα...... Ήτανε 5 ήμερον... και φαινότανε σχεδόν σαν νεογέννητο... Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ...

Τα ευχάριστα τώρα...
Και τα τρία Μωράκια μεγαλώνουν.
Τα δίδυμα (έχουνε βγει την ίδια μέρα με διάφορα λίγες ώρες) είναι σήμερα 12 ημερών. Και το μικρούλι, ο Ρόκκι - 7 ημερών...

Από τη Τρίτη θα κοιμηθώ επιτέλους. Θα ταΐσω όλα 5 φορές την ημέρα 8:00. 12:00, 16:00, 20:00, 00:00...
Ο μικρός φόρεσε το Δακτυλίδι του (δεν το ξέχασα αυτή τη φορά) )))) Από εχτές αρχίζουν και φαίνονται μικροσκοπικά φτεράκια που βγαίνουν. Ενώ τα δυο μεγαλύτερά μωρα είναι γεμάτα πούπουλο-βελόνες.

Έχουμε κι μια απρόβλεπτη έκπληξη... ανακάλυψα ότι τελικά τα μωρα θα είναι Light Pied μετάλλαξις η άπλα φορέα Pied με πολύ λίγα σημάδια... φένονται μικρά κίτρινα σημεία (τα ποδιά τους είναι χρωματιστά, ένα τσουλούφι μισό κίτρινο και 2 φτερά πτήσεις επίσης κίτρινα). Αυτό σιμεαινει ότι ο Ρίκι μου είναι κι αυτός φορέας Pied... άπλα δεν του φένεται.
Αυτά τα μωρα τωρα όταν θα μεγαλώσουν και θα ζευγαρώσουν μπορούν να βγάλουν πολύ όμορφα και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματά όπως Pied, Pearl, WF μεταλλάξεις (αρκεί να διαλέξετε σωστά το ταιρι).
Αυτά προς το παρόν...

Rokki (6 days) 

Bonny (11 days)

Bonny & "NoName" (11 days)

Αυτό το πουλάκι με κίτρινο λοφίο είναι Light Pied.

----------


## Windsa

[youtube:3gyjy3t7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfEd78nAPLw[/youtube:3gyjy3t7]

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωπω!! Τι όμορφα!!  ::   Δε σταματάνε ποτέ να γκαρίζουν;;  ::   ::  
Μπράβο για όλη σου την προσπάθεια, τα πας τέλεια! Μ' αρέσει πολύ το μικρό με το σκούρο λοφίο, είναι υπέροχο. Καλή συνέχεια με τα ταϊσματά σας!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε για το μικρο πωλινα...εκανες οτι περισσοτερο μπορουσες ομως...

τα αλλα να ειναι γερα και πανεμορφα οπως τωρα(εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ...)
α,,,και να δεις που οταν μεγαλωσουν θα σου λυπει μεχρι και αυτο το γλυκο χχχχχχχχχχχχ που κανουν οποτε σε βλεπουν... "fullyhappy"

----------


## vicky_ath

> α,,,και να δεις που οταν μεγαλωσουν θα σου λυπει μεχρι και αυτο το γλυκο χχχχχχχχχχχχ που κανουν οποτε σε βλεπουν... "fullyhappy"


  ::   ::   ::   Αχ αυτο το "χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ"......εχ  ει τοση πλακα!!!!Πεθαινα καθε φορα που το ακουγα απο το δικο μου μωρο!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι Πωλινα κ τα 3!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Σημερινές φωτογραφίες:
Ο Μικρός ο Ρόκκι, 9 ημερών
 

Τα μεγάλα τα Δίδυμα: 14 ημερών
   

Τα μεγάλα περπατάνε φωνάζοντας στο τραπέζι και έρχονται απευθείας στο χέρι μου.
Κοιμούνται αγκαλίτσα. Και δεν τους ενοχλεί κανένα ξύσιμο η χάιδεμα... συνεχίζουν να κοιμούνται σαν να μιν υπάρχω.))))
 Φοβούνται πολυ δυνατούς ήχους.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ματακια και τσουλουφακια τρέλλα!!!
να τα χαιρεσαι πωλινα...ολα διχνουν μια χαρα τωρα!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ.
Σημερινές φώτο.
Τα μεγαλύτερα μωρά ειναι 16 ημερών, το μικρότερο μωράκι 11 ημερών. Τελικά και αυτός θα είναι Pied.

Κάνουμε τη βόλτα μας στο κρεβάτι πριν το φαγητό. 
Σφυρίζουμε, κράζουμε, κοιμόμαστε, ξυνόμαστε κ.τ.λ. )))



Και έτσι απολαμβάνουμε το ύπνο μας μετά το φαγητό )))
Αγκαλίτσα με βελούδινο Budgie και ενα κίτρινο παπάκι αντί το μαξιλάρι ))))



και αυτά είναι τα όμορφα Pied ποδαράκια ))))

----------


## douke-soula

φτου φτου φτου τα κοκατιλομωρα σου εξελισσονται σε μεγαααααλα κουκλια   ::   ::   ::  
μπραβο Πωλινα κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια  ::   ::   ::  
αρχισες να κοιμασαι το βραδυ;  ::   ::   ::  
το μωρο με το παπι-μαξιλαρι εχει μεγαλη φαση  ::   ::   ::  
και τι να πεις για αυτα τα τσουλουφια πια!!!!!μια τρελλα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα ποδαρακια του ξανθοτσουλουφακου ειναι φανταστικα!!!πρωτη φωρα βλεπω δυχρωμα ποδαρακια!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ολη η οικογένεια κάνει βόλτα.
Τα δυο μεγαλύτερα μωρα είναι 19 ημερών...το μικρότερο 14 ημερών.
Ρίκι και Ζέβρα δεν πλησιάζουν τα μωρά...τα φοβούνται. Ουτε μωρά δεν πλησιάζουν στους γονείς...πηδάνε πάνω στα χέρια μου και ζητάνε φαγητό.
Αυτή είναι η τρελή φτερωτή οικογένειά μου ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

:eek:  ...που την εκρυβες την μανα τοσο καιρο...ειναι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ!!!...ποσο μου αρεσουν τα white feceακια...ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου χρωματισμος στα κοκατιλ...!!!

και τα μικρα μια χαρα τα βλεπω!!!
μπραβο πωλινα πολυ τα χαιρομαι απο τις φωτο!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Κοίτα γονείς για παράδειγμα! Να φοβούνται τα μωρά τους! Αχ, αυτά τα κοκατίλ όλο εκπλήξεις είναι! Αλλά δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση. Και ο Κίμπα φοβάται το μικρό μου! 

Πωλίνα είσαι πολύ καλή παρένθετη μαμά! Λυπάμαι για το ένα μικρούλι που πέθανε, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται άμα ζούσε να είχε μιά ζωή γεμάτη προβλήματα υγείας. Πάρα πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά σου! Άντε, πέρασαν τα δύσκολα!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια.
Σχεδόν τρεις εβδομάδες είναι τα μικρά. Σε αυτή τη ηλικία λογικά σκεφτόμουνα να τα πάρω για τάισμα... 
Τα μικρά εδώ και 2-3 μέρες αρχίσανε να παίζουνε με τα παιχνιδάκια...πολύ μικρά και ελαφρά. Επίσης αρχίσανε να βγάζουν ηχους που θυμίσουν ένα ενήλικο πουλάκι, δηλαδή σφυρίγματα και όχι τσιτσιβίσματα. Tα μεγάλα αρχίσανε να χρησιμοποιούν τα πόδια τους για να ξύσουν το κεφαλάκι. ))))

Από εχτές τρώμε 4 φορες την ημερα: 8:00, 13:00, 18:00, 00:00...Έχεις δίκιο Μαρία, τα δύσκολα πέρασαν. 

Πιθανόν έχω μονο ένα αγοράκι (με γκρι τσουλούφι), το μικρό και το ξανθό μάλλον είναι κορίτσια... θα σιγουρευτώ όταν θα κλείσουν δυο μήνες. )

----------


## Windsa

Ανέβασα μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες...
Τα μεγαλύτερα μωρά είναι 22 ημερών, το μικρότερο 17 ημερών.

Το μικρότερο μωρό θα είναι Pearl Cinnamon (κανέλλα)..... τα φτεράκια που άρχισαν να ανοίγουν έχουνε καφέ χρώμα.
Τα μωρά παίζουν με τα παιχνιδάκια τους, τα μασάνε, τα πατάνε, έχει πολύ πλακα να τα παρακολουθώ. Γυμνάζουν τα φτερά τους, και κάνουν τη προσπάθεια να βγούν από το κουτί.

[youtube:2mgpljxz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAzHmOXypK8[/youtube:2mgpljxz]

[youtube:2mgpljxz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tdvxwMavbc[/youtube:2mgpljxz]

χαμογελαστό προσωπάκι, χαρούμενο που έφαγε ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Ειναι ολα τους υπεροχα   ::  
Να τα χερεσαι   :winky:  
Το δεξια μοιαζει με το δικο μου,τι μοιαζει ολοιδιο ειναι δηλαδη  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά.
Μόλις τράβηξα ενα βίντεο που τα Κοκατιλάκια προσπαθούν να πιάσουν τους Μονομάχους μου. 
Κοιτάξτε πως τα κυνηγάνε  :Happy: 
[youtube:1qmsgtxz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScIkQXQ0TSk[/youtube:1qmsgtxz]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χαχα! δωκιμασε και με το βελακι στην οθονη του υπολογιστη...αυτη η ηλικεια τους ιεναι πολυ ομορφη!!!δωκιμαζουν τα παντα!!!

*βλεπω και μονομαχους...αν μπορουσα να κρατισω ενα ενυδρειο οπως πρεπει μονομαχους σχεδιαζα να βαλω..μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ!

----------


## Windsa

Bird Harness....Η πρώτη μας δοκιμή. Απ οσα φαίνεται δεν τους πειράζει σχεδόν καθόλου. Θα συνηθίσουν σιγά σιγά...

* - Παιδιά, αν έχει κανείς Aviator Harness για κοκατιλ και δεν το χρειάζεται επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου...Θα βρω κάτι για ανταλλαγή.





[youtube:21fctvmm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJjPiZTOv-w[/youtube:21fctvmm]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα μια χαρά τα βλέπω και  θα τα συνηθίσουν από τώρα και θα χαίρονται να πετούν με ασφάλεια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα αυτο ειναι για χαμστερ?
αν το πηρες απο ιντερνετ στειλε ενα λινκ...

----------


## alkisti

πως τους φανηκε ? γιατι εμενα δεν το θελει καθολου !   :sad:  
εχεις καποιο μυστικο ?   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Παιδιά. 
Θα τους το φορέσω κάθε μέρα για 10 λεπτά για να συνηθίσουν... θα τους βγάζω για βόλτα στο άλλο δωμάτιο, για να συνδυάσουν το Harness με βόλτα... τους κερνάω και μια σταγόνα κρέμα κάπου κάπου ))))

Όπως σωστά είπε ο Άγγελος ειναι Harness για χαμστερ (το πήρα 7 ευρώ στο μεγάλο Πετ στη οδός Αθηνάς)...και δεν ξέρω αν θα ταιριάζει για πουλάκι... θα τους το φοράω μεχρι να συνηθίσουν και αργότερα θα πάρω το Aviator Harness.

Άλκη, το μυστικό μου είναι οτι είναι ακόμα πολυ μικρά και μου επιτρέπουν να κάνω οτι θέλω...δεν διαμαρτύρονται καθόλου... Μόλις θα κλείσουν 2 μήνες θα αρχίσουν να δείχνουν το χαρακτήρα τους...και ίσος τότε θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο...

Επίσης προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε ενα κόλπο... όταν φτερουγίζουν (το κάνουν πολύ συχνά) τους λεω τη λεξη "Fly"... ίσος σε λίγες μήνες θα έχω καμιά αποτέλεσμα...

Επίσης ψάχνω για Clicker....θα αρχίσω το Clicker Training μόλις θα το βρω... ίσως ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω το Clicker στην Αθήνα?

----------


## Windsa

Το πιο μικρό μωράκι είναι 100% Cinnamon. Τώρα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρa. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι κατά 99% Θηλυκό... (Sinnamon είναι Sex-Linked Mutation).
Πρέπει να της αλλάξουμε το όνομα...Ο Άντρας μου που της ονόμασε Ρόκι έχει χάσει το στοίχημα  :Happy: ))) 

Πιθανόν αυτή τη μικρή θα τη αφήσουμε...τα αλλα δυο δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να τα δώσω σε 1-2 μήνες... Θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο...(((
Θα προσπαθήσω να της βρω ένα WhiteFace αγοράκι...θα βγάλουν υπέροχα μωρά στο μέλλον.

----------


## gwt

> ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω το Clicker στην Αθήνα?


Σου στέλνω ΠΜ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα αυτο που εχεις τωρα χωραει σε ενηλικο κοκατιλ?

----------


## Windsa

Χωράει... 
ώμος δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αμα θα πετάξει... Ο Ρίκι και η Ζέβρα δεν θέλουν να φορέσουν harness..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λες να ανοιξει το κουμπομα?

----------


## Windsa

οχι, δεν θα ανοίξει...απλά ίσως αν θα πετάξει και θα τραβήξει με δύναμη το harness ίσως θα μπορέσει να βγει απ αυτό...

Εμείς δεν έχουμε καλά νεα. ((((
Ενα απο τα μωρά εχει χάσει πολύ τη όρεξή του. Τρώει πολύ λίγο... το ταΐζω με το ζόρι...μάλλον πάλη μασ χτυπήσανε οι μύκητες... Κάνουμε θεραπεία...ασ ελπίσουμε ολα θα πάνε καλά.

Μια φώτο...στη μέση είναι το μικρο μασ κοριτσάκι Cinnamon.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να πω οτι η αδυναμια μου ειναι το μικρο με τα δυχρωμα ποδαρακια φυσικα!!!
ελπιζω να ειναι κατι παροδικο η ανορεξεια...

----------


## Windsa

*
Τα μωρά μου είναι 28 ημερών 
και σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε η πρώτη μας πτήση!!!*
Δεν περίμενα να συμβεί τόσο γρήγορα αυτό!!! Μονο ένα (μεγαλύτερο) μωράκι ο Martin  αποφάσισε να πετάξει σήμερα... την ώρα που παίζαμε όπως πάντα πριν να πάρουμε το φαγητό μας.  Πετάει πολύ καλά (εννοώ έχει πολύ δύναμη να πετάξει) απλά προσγειώνεται όπου βρει. Μετά από μερικές ασκήσεις τελικά κατάφερε να προσγειωθεί στο χέρι μου και στο γραφείο που τον κάλεσα.

Από αύριο λοιπόν αρχίζουμε το training! Για να έρχεται στο χέρι μου όταν τον καλω.

[youtube:3tx9ka19]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBSDAkyObFo[/youtube:3tx9ka19]

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη....όμως και πολύ ανήσυχη...τα δυο μεγαλύτερα μωράκια δεν τρώνε καλά. Τους κάνω θεραπεία κάθε μέρα...όμως δεν τρώνε ακόμα μονα τους...τα ταΐζω με το ζόρι.

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά και θα τους περάσει και να αρχίζουν να τρώνε...
Ανήσυχο πολύ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!!  ::  Το μωρό καταβάλλει πράγματι μεγάλες προσπάθειες να φτάσει το χέρι-άλλο αν δεν τα καταφέρνει πάντα  ::  
Του (και σου) αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!!  ::  
Σκοπεύεις να του δίνεις και λιχουδιά πέρα από λεκτική επιβράβευση; Αν και ήδη χωρίς λιχουδιά απλώς λες "έλα" και κουνάς τα δάχτυλα κι έρχεται!

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι άρρωστα... Δε ρωτάς έναν κτηνίατρο; Γιατί είναι σε ευαίσθητη ηλικία... Κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει για να μην τρώνε  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάνουμε προσπάθεια )))

Έχω ρωτήσει πόλους ανθρώπους για το πρόβλημα αυτό, έχω μιλήσει και με τον Ακρίβo...80% λένε ότι είναι μύκητες (πιθανόν Candida). Η θεραπεία που κάνω είναι αντί μυκητική. Σήμερα είναι 5τη μέρα από τι στιγμή που εμφανίστηκε στο γκρι μωράκι.  Η θεραπεία πρέπει να διαρκεί 14 μέρες περίπου...μετά βλέπουμε... Ανησυχώ...

Κατά τα αλλα φαίνονται εντελώς φυσιολογικά. 
Σήμερα μάλιστα κάναμε και το πρώτο μας μπανάκι...

Έχουνε τρελαθεί με το νερό, σχεδόν ανάποδα γυρνάγανε...
...μεγάλη απόλαυση στις ζεστες μέρες...

[youtube:3vs441hv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7xk7AX5Ztw[/youtube:3vs441hv]

----------


## Windsa

τα χάδια μας
[youtube:31rg0dhf]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEiOwDNJQeg[/youtube:31rg0dhf]

----------


## vagelis76

Διακρίνω αδυναμίες??????Έρχομαι στη θέση των 2 άλλων μωρών και παραπονιέμαι....  ::   ::   ::   ::  εμείς χάδια??βίντεο????όλο στην απ'έξω??????

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Να τα χαίρεσαι και πάλι Πωλίνα!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Αδυναμίες και στα τρία... ολα με τη σειρά τούς παίρνουν τα χάδια )))) 
Εδω κι 2 μέρες τους βάζω τα σπόρια να παίζουν και να ψιλοτσιμπανε. (λόγο του προβλήματος που δεν τρώνε καλά)... 
...θα γράφω εδώ μέχρι να σταματήσω τη κρέμα και θα αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τούς...μεχρι στιγμής τους ταΐζω 3 φορές την ημέρα 8:00, 18:00, 00:00...τρώνε 8 με 10 μλ. (με το ζόρι)

Τα μεγαλύτερα μωρά κλείνουν το μήνα αύριο!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχουν γινει παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!
ολα καλα θα πανε!!!

----------


## Windsa

Thenks, Aggele.

Σμήνος Cockatiels στα πράσινα χωράφια )))



Σαν σπουργίτια στη κεραία.




Τα καημένα αθλητικά του άντρα μου...έγιναν παιδική χαρά!


Όπου παω εγω πηγαίνουν και τα μωρά. Οταν στέκομαι ανεβαίνουν στα πόδια μου και παίζουν με τα δάκτυλα.
[youtube:crie0z2t]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRH5ISyvF68[/youtube:crie0z2t]

----------


## tasrek

Ααα εσείς γίνατε πολλοί εκεί μέσα; Αν συνεχίσετε με αυτούς ους ρυθμούς Πωλίνα σε βλέπω για στεγαστικό δάνειο του χρόνου!!!  :winky:

----------


## Windsa

Μη το λες... ))))
Όμως για να είμαστε κομπλέ πρέπει να αποκτήσω ακόμα ενα White Face Αρσενικό κι ενα Αρσενικό Lutino.....και μετά το στεγαστικό )))

----------


## tasrek

Και πιο μετά η νευρική κρίση!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Οχι δικιά μου ώμος...του άντρα μου )))) Μετα ίσως θα μας φτιάξει κανένα μεγάλο κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι ... (Ουνάγκι   ::  )
(Χωρίς πλάκα, είναι πολύ ήσυχα όλα... ακόμα.)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα ωραία οικογένεια έφτιαξες,να σου ζήσουν και ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας βάζεις.  ::

----------


## douke-soula

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΩΛΙΝΑ  ::   ::   ::  
μας φτιαχνεις  την διαθεση καθε φορα με τα βιντεακια και τις φωτογραφιες σου
τα κουκλια σου ειναι ολα υπεροχα!!!!!!!!!!!!
να τα χαιρεσαι και ευχομαι συντομα να αποκτησεις το lutino και το white face που θες

----------


## marlene

H Σούλα παραπάνω έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!!! Πωλίνα αυτό το θέμα το διαβάζω ξανά και ξανά, συνήθως πριν πάω για ύπνο...! Οι φτερωτές σου μπαλίτσες είναι όλες υπέροχες, μου έρχεται κάθε φορά να ζουλήξω την οθόνη..!   ::   Άσε που η φωτό της... Ρόκι των 9 ημερών είναι μόνιμα πλέον στο desktop μου! Εξαιρετική η παρουσίαση και πολύ υπεύθυνη η δουλειά με τα πουλάκια σου, από τη μέρα 0 μέχρι την εκπαίδευση!   ::  

Χε, χε με αγγίζει ιδιαίτερα γιατί κι εγώ περιμένω τα πρώτα αυγουλάκια να σκάσουν μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα...!   ::   ::   Δεν έχω προηγούμενη εμπειρία από πουλάκια κ είμαι αρκετά αγχωμένη.. όμως οι φωτό που βάζεις βοηθούν πάρα πολύ, όχι μόνο γιατί σκιαγραφούν την πορεία αλλά γιατί την κάνουν εξαιρετικά απτή! το ζεις κατά κάποιον τρόπο με τον άλλο και το βλέπεις να συμβαίνει! Έχω μάθει πολλά από αυτό το θέμα, για αυτό κι ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!   ::   εσένα κι όλους τους υπόλοιπους που έχουν συνεισφέρει...!

Σχετικά με την ανορεξία στο μικρούλι σου, βρήκα ένα άρθρο που είναι νομίζω σχετικό. Σου παραθέτω το σχετικό απόσπασμα και παρακάτω είναι κ το link.
"....Σε νεαρή ηλικία τα πουλιά βιώνουν μία περίοδο _αδυνατίσματος_. Σε αυτό το στάδιο ανάπτυξης, το ένστικτό τους τους υποδηλώνει ότι_ προκειμένου να πετάξουν_ είναι απαραίτητο να μικρύνουν τους προλόβους τους και να χάσουν κάποιο βάρος. Όσο γρηγορότερα πεισθούν ότι είναι ικανά να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα φτερά τους, τόσο γρηγορότερα θα επιστρέψουν στη διαδικασία του φαγητού. Για το λόγο αυτό, όποτε είναι ασφαλές, καθυστερούμε το κόψιμο των φτερών μέχρι αυτό το στάδιο αδυνατίσματος να ολοκληρωθεί.

Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της περιόδου, η δραστική μείωση της ποσότητας τροφής που θα δεχθεί ένα πουλί είναι ικανή να αγχώσει ακόμα κι έναν πεπειραμένο εκτροφέα. Είναι καλύτερα ωστόσο να μην εξαναγκάζουμε τα ταϊσματα. Εάν τα πουλιά φαίνεται πως γίνονται υπερβολικά λεπτά, τότε τους προσφέρουμε μικρές μερίδες πιο συχνά. Θα αποδεχθούν συνήθως μερικά κυβικά εκατοστά προτού η διάθεσή τους για φαγητό επανακάμψει.

Έχει υπάρξει βοηθητική η τοποθέτηση στο κλουβί ενός μεγαλύτερου πουλιού μαζί με τα μικρά, ώστε να λειτουργήσει ως δάσκαλός τους. Είναι καλύτερο να επιλεγεί μία θηλυκιά για το σκοπό αυτό - ο αρσενικός μπορεί να αποφασίσει να τους διδάξει περισσότερα από το πως να τρώνε!...."

Linda Greeson, http://www.bluequaker.com/Art-015.htm

Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρθηκες στην ανορεξία μέχρι την πρώτη πτήση υπάρχουν μόνο δύο μέρες διαφορά. Πρόκειται για το ίδιο πουλάκι?

----------


## Windsa

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για το λινκ.
Εχω βρει κατι παρόμοιο στα ξένα σιτε και πιστεύω ακριβός αυτό ήτανε. 
Τώρα ποια τρώνε καλά. Αυτη τη ανορεξία εμφανίστηκε και στα τρία μικρά στην ηλικία περίπου 25 ημερών και στην ηλικία 35 ημερών περίπου άρχισε να υποχωρεί και τα μικρά αρχίσανε να τρώνε φυσιολογικά.

Τώρα τα ταΐζω τρις φορές την ημέρα: 9:00, 17:00, 00:00...
Τα μικρά αρχίσανε να τρώνε τα σποράκια και σε λίγο θα τα ταΐσω 2 φορές την ημέρα.

Τα μικρα πετάνε πολυ καλά, τούς έχω κακομάθει εξω και τώρα μου τσαντίζονται όταν τα κλείνω μέσα στο κλουβί. Είναι κι αυτό μέρος της εκπαίδευσης - να ξέρουν τη θέση τους.

----------


## Windsa

[youtube:2r1fssu2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPBL7qe3nCM[/youtube:2r1fssu2]

----------


## alkisti

Πολυ ομορφα εξελιχθηκαν τα μωρακια !!!! Να σε ρωτησω ... Αυτο που τους δινεις στην αρχη τι ειναι ;

----------


## fotis_k

Μπραβο Πωλινα..Παρακολουθω το θεμα απο την αρχη και βλεπω οτι τα πηγες περιφημα.Για πρωτη γεννα του ζευγαριου 3 μικρα ειναι παρα πολυ καλα.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φώτη..
Αλκη, τους δίνω 100% φυσικούς χυμούς μήλο, πορτοκάλι χωρίς ζάχαρη...τους αρέσει πολύ.

----------


## douke-soula

χυμουλης χαδακια και παιχνιδακια  ::   ::  
τι αλλο θελουμε   ::   ::  
εεεεεε σιγα ομως μην μας χαλασεις το τσουλουφι

----------


## Windsa

Σήμερα επιστρέψαμε από τις διακοπές.
Πήγαμε για μια εβδομάδα (Κώστα-Σπέτσες-Καλαμάτα) μαζί με τα τρία μωρά. Αλλα πουλια τα πρόσεχε η φίλη μου, όμως στη τάισμα τον μικρών δεν μπορούσα να εμπιστευτώ σε κανέναν. Έτσι τα πήραμε μαζί. 

3 ώρες στο αυτοκίνητο τους φάνηκαν παιδότοπο..... τραγουδάκια και παιχνιδάκια και μηδέν άγχος. Κάνανε ότι κάνουν συνεχεια.  
Στο ξενοδοχείο ήτανε αρκετά ήσυχα. Φωνάζανε μονο την ώρα ταΐσματος. Τα τάιζα 2 φορες την ημερα, πρωί και βραδυ. (Τώρα τα ταΐζω μια φορα το βραδυ.)
Κάνανε τις καθημερινές τους πτήσεις στο δωμάτιο. Βεβαια πάντα υπό έλεγχο μου. Kάθε πρωί τους έφερνα ένα βρασμένο αυγό και φρέσκα φρούτα  από το breakfast μας. Γενικά κατάλαβα ότι τα ημερα πουλια δεν πολυ πειράζει αλλαγή της ατμόσφαιρας. Αρκεί να έχουνε παρέα και να σας βλέπουνε συχνά.

Καλά περάσαμε όλοι μαζί και πιστεύω δεν είναι το τελευταίο τους ταξίδι. )))

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπραβο Πωλινα!το εχω αναφερει κ εγω για τα δικα μου πουλια οτι ειναι πολυ βολικα, χαιρονται με τα ταξιδια, δεν δειχνουν το παραμικρο ιχνος στρες κ προσαρμοζονται αμεσως στο νεο περιβαλλον! Χαιρομαι που το επιβεβαιωνεις κ εσυ!

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα  οι φώτο με τα μωρά στη μπανιέρα και μετά στο κουρτινόξυλο για στέγνωμα με πεθαίνει!!!!!!
Και του δικού μου του αρέσουν τα ταξιδάκια και οι βολτούλες  με το αυτοκίνητο.....
Πές μας εμπειρίες και αντιδράσεις από το ξενοδόχο.Τον είχες ενημερώσει οτι θα έχεις μαζί σου πουλιά και σε άφησε?????

----------


## Antigoni87

Τα κοκατίλ σου είναι όνειρο!!  ::  Και σε συσκευασία ταξιδίου παρακαλώ  ::  
Χαίρομαι που μπορείς και τα παίρνεις χωρίς πρόβλημα στις διακοπές!!
Πολύ ωραίες φωτό  ::

----------


## veronika

πωπω....τέλειο,μπράβο!!!!Πολύ όμορφα κοκκατίλ!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια πωλινα!!!

και ο νομπελ σε αυτη την ηλικεια εκανε το πρωτο του ταξιδι(και τετοια εποχη)...ηταν και αυτος πολυ καλος και χωρις στρες στο ταξιδι!

τα μικρα εχουν γινει κουκλια!
εχουν βρει οικογενειες?
λουρακι βρηκες?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα με ενδιαφερει πολυ η "θερμοκιτιδα" που ειχες οταν ηταν μωρα...αν μπορεις να μας δωσεις πληροφοριες(αν χρειαζετε μεταβολη της υγρασιας και της θερμοκρασιας οσο μεγαλωνουν,για να κρατας σταθερη υγρασια και θερμοκρασια χρεισιμοποιεις αξεσουαρ για ερπετα?και οτι αλλο πιστευεις αξιζει να σημιοθει)

----------


## Windsa

[ot:2nhoumbz]πωλινα με ενδιαφερει πολυ η "θερμοκιτιδα" που ειχες οταν ηταν μωρα...αν μπορεις να μας δωσεις πληροφοριες(αν χρειαζετε μεταβολη της υγρασιας και της θερμοκρασιας οσο μεγαλωνουν,για να κρατας σταθερη υγρασια και θερμοκρασια χρεισιμοποιεις αξεσουαρ για ερπετα?και οτι αλλο πιστευεις αξιζει να σημιοθει[/ot:2nhoumbz]

Tο brooder μου ήτανε πολύ πρόχειρο. Και δεν είναι το καλύτερο.
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει απλό μικρό ενυδρείο με 5 εκατοστά πριονίδι στο πάτο. Μέσα είχα ένα ποτήρι με νερό και σφουγγαράκι για να υπάρχει υγρασία. Απαγορεύεται το σκέπασμα του ενυδρείου. Πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα καθαρό αέρα μέσα στο κουτί. Από πάνω μια λάμπα 40 watt που ήτανε αναμμένη όλο το 24 ορο περίπου 15 μέρες. Και το πιο βασικό το θερμόμετρο και παρακολούθηση της θερμοκρασίας 3-4 φορες την ημερα.

Αυτό έκανα εγώ, όμως όπως είπα δεν είναι το καλύτερο.  Δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τη υγρασία καθόλου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ok...
ευχαριστω!!!
αυτο ειναι που ψαχνω..τον ελενχο της υγρασιας...

----------


## douke-soula

εμεις που εχουμε ερπετα για να κραταμε υψηλη υγρασια
στα τερραριουμς ψεκαζουμε αρκετες φορες την μερα τα τζαμια (εγω το κανω με χλιαρο νερακι)
βεβαια υπαρχουν συστηματα βροχης και ομιχλης ή υγραντηρες
(αυτοι που χρησιμοποιουμε για τα παιδια)
και με ενα θερμομετρο-υγρασιομετρο και ενα χρονοδιακοπτη κανεις αρκετα καλη δουλεια

----------


## Windsa

Η μικρή μου Ρόξι (που τάιζα από το "μηδέν") ήδη τρώει μονη τις.
Τα αλλα δυο πουλάκια ακόμα περιμένουν το τάισμα και ψιλοτσιμπανε τα σποράκια. Τα ταΐζω με κρέμα και τα τρία μωρά μια φορα την ημερα... η Ρόξι δεν τρώει πολυ... αλλά ζηλεύει και έρχεται να πάρει μερικές σταγόνες κρέμα...

Παράξενο, που τα μεγαλύτερα μωρά πάνε πίσω...και η μικρότερη Ρόξι σε λίγο θα απογαλακτίσει.


Λίγο offtopic:
Σήμερα βρήκα σε ένα ρωσικο forum δυο φωτογραφίες. Μωρό κοκατιλ σε ηλικία 11 ημερών...σαν σκελετός... το τάισαν μονο 3 φορες την ημερα...
Kαι άλλη μια κοπέλα δεν σταμάτησε η αυγοτροφη με το πρώτο αυγό, και στο τέλος η αποτέλεσμα ήτανε 17 αυγά στη φωλια...

----------


## Antigoni87

Καημένο μωράκι...   :sad:   Το ανέλαβε κάποιος άλλος καλύτερα; Ή το έχει αυτός-ή που το ταϊζει 3 φορές τη μέρα; Έλεος!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αχ...καϊμενο μωρακι...

τα αυγα αυτα ειναι και γονιμα?


ροξι ακουμε και ροξι δεν βλεπουμε ομως πωλινα...  ::

----------


## Windsa

Να και η Ρόξι!!! 
Είναι συνεχεια πάνω μου η πάνω στο τραπέζι του υπολογιστή που κάθομαι. Πατάει τα κουμπιά στο keyboard... και συνεχεια προσπαθεί να μου κάνει το ποντίκι μου ασύρματο ))) 

Κάποιες φορες την ακούω να προσπαθεί να μου μιλήσει...βεβαια δεν  βγαίνει ακόμα τίποτα...όμως καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι κοκατιλυατικο το ήχο που βγάζει... και το κάνει μονο όταν είναι μπροστά μου και παίζουμε.

Όλα τα μωράκια έχου πολύ μεγάλο και πλούσιο λοφίο...λίγο πιο μικρό από της Zebras όμως πολύ πιο μεγάλο από τον Ρίκι. Τους αρέσουν τα χάδια στο κεφάλι και ζβέρκο.  

Περιμένω να αρχίζουν να τραγουδούν, για να μάθω με σιγουριά αν είναι κανένα από τα αλλα αρσενικά.  Θα αφήσουμε τη Ρόξι και ένα αρσενικό...και το τρίτο πουλάκι θα το δώσω μάλλον. Αυτααα.
[youtube:20mbl10l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDqslGkHLrc[/youtube:20mbl10l]

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολυ ομορφα!!!!

Πωλινα εχουμε το ιδιο γραφειο!!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

> Πωλινα εχουμε το ιδιο γραφειο!!!


IKEA forever! ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωραια..ειναι πολυ ομορφη...και τα μεγαλωσες πολυ καλα!!!

αν μπορουσα πωλινα να ξερεις θα σου ειχα κλεψει το μικρο με τα παρδαλα ποδαρια..ειναι η αδυναμια μου!μακαρι να το κρατισεις και αυτο για να το βλεπω απο τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Windsa

Σήμερα τα δυο μεγαλύτερα πουλάκια κλείνουν 2 μήνες. Η Ρόξι θα τους φτάσει σε 5 μέρες )))

Δεν πιστεύω που ήτανε τόσο μικρά.
[youtube:3mh71kbp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKCMurmsbL0[/youtube:3mh71kbp]

----------


## Windsa

Φρεσκότατες φωτογραφίες...μόλις βγήκανε...καίνε! )))
Τα μωράκια έχουνε πλούσιο λοφίο. 
Πολύ πιο μεγάλο και πιο φαρδύ από το λοφίο του Ρίκι, όμως λίγο πιο μικρό από τη Zebras. 

ποζάρουν στη κάμερα Roxy, Bonny kai o Martin.

----------


## doubler

πωλινα να τα χερεσε παρακολουθω και εγω την ιστορια απο την αρχη και ελπιζω να βρω κι εγω ενα αρσενικο για τη μαρια μου και καποια στιγμη να εχω κι εγω γενα οπως εσυ γιατι ειναι πολυ ομορφη εικονα να βλεπεις τον παπαγαλο σου να σου δινει μωρακια!. και παλι να τα χερεσε!!!!

----------


## fotis_k

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες!

Πωλινα τα δαχτυλιδακια απο που τα προμηθευτηκες?

----------


## vicky_ath

Η Roxy ειναι κουκλα Πωλινα!!!Κ τα 2 αλλα βεβαια ειναι πολυ ζουζουνια!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!  ::

----------


## fotis_k

> Η Roxy ειναι κουκλα Πωλινα!!!Κ τα 2 αλλα βεβαια ειναι πολυ ζουζουνια!!!
> Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!


Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ποιο ειναι ποιο "fullyhappy" Ολα ιδια μου φαινονται..  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

[quote=fotis_k]


> Η Roxy ειναι κουκλα Πωλινα!!!Κ τα 2 αλλα βεβαια ειναι πολυ ζουζουνια!!!
> Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!


Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ποιο ειναι ποιο "fullyhappy" Ολα ιδια μου φαινονται..  :: [/quote:3cew8jst]

H Roxy ειναι το cinnamon!  ::

----------


## Windsa

ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Τα δακτυλιδάκια είναι απο σύλλογο που είμαι γραμμένη.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ έχω λατρέψει τον Ρίκι!!!!!!! Κούκλαρος  ::

----------


## Windsa

Εδώ κι 4 μέρες και το τελευταίο μωρό άρχισε να τρώει μόνο του. Ολα τα πουλάκια έχουνε απογαλακτίσει με επιτυχία.
Σε 2 μίνες 3 κοκατιλάκια έχουνε φάει περίπου 1,2 - 1,5 κιλα Kaytee Exact Formula   :eek:  

Πήρα τη πρώτη μου εμπειρία σε τάισμα απο τη πρώτη μέρα... και ήτανε... δύσκολο. 
Δεν θελω να το ξαναπεράσω   ::   ))))

Το μωράκι ώμος που έσωσα απο βέβαιο θάνατο (Τη Ρόξη μου) μου δίνει ολη τη αγάπη της και εχει απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη. Ειναι ενα θαύμα να εχεις δίπλα σου ενα τέτιο πλασματάκι που σε θεωρεί μέλος του σμήνος και με καθε ευκαιρία έρχεται δίπλα σου.

Σταματάω να γράφω εδω λιπών....εκτός αν εχει κανείς ερωτήσεις, ευχαρίστως θα απαντήσω σοτι ξέρω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Συγχαρητήρια για όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια Πωλίνα, και ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μέρα με τη μέρα μαζί μας!

Πάω στοίχημα ότι μόλις σου περάσει η κούραση και περάσει ο καιρός, αν σου ξανατύχαινε θα το ξαναέκανες με ευχαρίστηση  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Είστε μια τρελή παπαγαλο-οικογένεια! Πες στον άντρα σου ότι τα δύσκολα πέρασαν  ::

----------

